# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > ثبت نام در کنکور >  کنکور مجدد از دانشگاه پیام نور

## mahdi093247

با سلام من ورودی سال ۹۹ به دانشگاه پیام نور هستم ترم ۴ رم و ۵۰ واحد پاس کردم بدون مشروطی و بدون مشکل نظام وظیفه و همین طور بدون مشروطی سال اول یعنی ۹۹ کنکور دادم قبول نشدم همون سال وارد دانشگاه پیام نور شدم نظام جدید هستم سال ۱۴۰۰ هم شرکت کردم قبول نشدم الان هم ۱۴۰۱ شرکت کردم اگه امسال قبول نشم میتونم برای سال بعد ۱۴۰۲ شرکت کنم؟

----------


## Fawzi

> با سلام من ورودی سال ۹۹ به دانشگاه پیام نور هستم ترم ۴ رم و ۵۰ واحد پاس کردم بدون مشروطی و بدون مشکل نظام وظیفه و همین طور بدون مشروطی سال اول یعنی ۹۹ کنکور دادم قبول نشدم همون سال وارد دانشگاه پیام نور شدم نظام جدید هستم سال ۱۴۰۰ هم شرکت کردم قبول نشدم الان هم ۱۴۰۱ شرکت کردم اگه امسال قبول نشم میتونم برای سال بعد ۱۴۰۲ شرکت کنم؟


سلام
بله میتونید و مانعی نداره

----------

